# Please explain Doordash base pay



## RavenK (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey guys, so DD is becoming very unpredictable.
I had a stacked order of two pick-ups from the same restaurant. Base pay for one for $3 and other one was $2.75. The orders were created on The same hour.
Prior to that I had an order of base pay of $10, and no tip. The order was huge and it was from Caviar. Every single order I get from caviar either there isn’t a tip or the base pay is much higher than anticipated.

I used to deliver with Caviar only, but after the merger, I’m noticing not receiving tips from high-scale restaurant. And the ‘tip after delivery’ feature I’m almost positive that doordash keeps it.

I’m familiar with DD being sneaky and a thief, but what am I missing with these base pays changing instantly.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"Please explain Doordash base pay"[/HEADING]

https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/rip-off


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I know this isn't of any help to you but there's no explanation to what $2 buck Tony is doing anymore. You used to be able to make a decent amount of money driving Doordash but he's slowly but surely killing the platform for drivers. I often wonder how food actually gets delivered with the total garbage offers they're throwing out there but I guess they hit the idiot jackpot because these new drivers will absolutely deliver for free if it ever gets to that point. I'm being nice when I call them idiots lol
Good luck trying to figure it all out.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Welcome to DoorDash!

The pay rate is made up whenever an offer is generated with no rhyme or reason. The formula = how little can we offer and still get some sucker to take it + tip. No/low tip = low offer.


----------



## smatthew (Dec 6, 2020)

In my market (SF East Bay), base pay has a very specific formula.
If Miles are less than 4, change Miles to 4.
Base Pay = ($2.00 + $0.25/mile + $0.25/denial - 1 X istrue(stacked order))

A denial, or a mile both earn you a quarter. 

If you think your market is different, start taking screen shots of Offers, nav screen (to calculate distance from restaurant to customer), and payout. PM me, and I'll turn those screenshots into actionable market data for you.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Teksaz said:


> I know this isn't of any help to you but there's no explanation to what $2 buck Tony is doing anymore. You used to be able to make a decent amount of money driving Doordash but he's slowly but surely killing the platform for drivers. I often wonder how food actually gets delivered with the total garbage offers they're throwing out there but I guess they hit the idiot jackpot because these new drivers will absolutely deliver for free if it ever gets to that point. I'm being nice when I call them idiots lol
> Good luck trying to figure it all out.


Absolutely, I bumped into this dd driver who said he was happy delivering $2-$3 orders saying it was easy money, I was in disbelief.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

[HEADING=2]"Please explain Doordash base pay"[/HEADING]


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If its under 1.25 a mile pass on the offer . 
\Even if its a stacked pin


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've actually been making more on close (under 3 miles total) DD offers vs UE for the last two weeks. UE has been horrible in my market the last two weeks with low payouts on the majority of orders or stacked far asf. UE expanded the delivery zones a month or two ago to like a 30-40 mile radius (I'm not kidding). WTH orders food to be delivered 40 miles away , I'm not in some rural area where I can just whiz on down a country road that order would take 2-3 hours in south Florida traffic.


----------

